

A degree by degree explanation of what will happen when the earth warms - nyolfen
http://globalwarming.berrens.nl/globalwarming.htm

======
crimsonalucard
You know the weird thing about me and people in general? Even after reading
this and totally believing what it says; I still don't care enough to take
drastic action.

~~~
leesalminen
What do you care about if not your children, grandchildren, etc?

~~~
crimsonalucard
I care about my children and grandchildren, but for some strange illogical
reason I still don't care enough about global warming to really do much.

I look around me and I see everybody else is the same.

